# fertilizing and baling



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Is there any time after you fertilize that it's safe to cut and bale hay? I fertilized a week ago and we have gotten two rains since then (2.2") I had a small area that I didn't get cut prior to it raining and had to get fertilizer down. The hay would be for horses. Square bales.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Optimum cutting interval after fertilization on Coastal Bermuda is 28 days but I think cutting 2 weeks after fert. will not pose a problem for horses to consume the hay. Most of the horses I deliver hay to need lower protein hay because 90% of these horses get very little exercise IE ""no"" to very small amount of riding.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Tx Jim this would be for show horses, that are getting ridden daily. I just had a couple of acres that I didn't get done. I fertilized right on top of the grass so that it wouldn't be short the nutrients for the next cutting. I just wasn't sure if the rain would wash it into the soil. Don't want to injure anyone's horses.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

jettex said:


> Is there any time after you fertilize that it's safe to cut and bale hay? I fertilized a week ago and we have gotten two rains since then (2.2") I had a small area that I didn't get cut prior to it raining and had to get fertilizer down. The hay would be for horses. Square bales.


Ideally you should wait about 30 days to allow for the fertilizer to be absorbed by the soil, but you've had rain and this would reduce the time need for the fertilizer to be liquefied and absorbed, but to be sure cut higher to ensure that you have a cushion for the hay to rest so that when raking you won't get dirt in the windrow


----------

